# Durabrand CG5660-M freeview box not supported?



## randomt (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought the Durabrand CG5660-M freeview box from Asda for around £25

I've tried all the Tivo's Durabrand remote settings as well as all three sets of Freeview codes, and none of them work, not even a little bit.

Can anyone verify this?

Also, how could I check if the actual IR cable is working?


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

I've just replaced an aging ITV Digital box with the Durabrand CG5660-M, only to find that TiVo can't control it  - I suppose it serves me right for not checking the Supported STBs list on tivoportal first!

I'm using the front IR blaster, which has worked perfectly with every other STB I've tried, so I'm pretty sure TiVo just doesn't know about the codes. Probably needs someone with a pronto to learn them and send them in...


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds like a job for Pronto. Check out Gary's page

http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb-unsupported.htm

For instructions. I can help in the Southampton and/or Brighton areas if that is any use.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

One step ahead of you johala, but thanks anyway. 

I've been put in touch by Gary with someone in my area with a Pronto, so will hopefully be able to capture the codes soon...


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Codes captured with help from a local Pronto owner and sent to Gary. 

I'll keep you posted with progress....


----------



## FragglePete (Jan 5, 2007)

Purchased one of these Durabrand CG5660-M from Adsa yesterday for about £23.

My old Sky Digibox was getting unrealiable (locking up, not changing channels) and seeing as I haven't had a sub for years and with the likes of E4, Film4, etc now being on Freeview I decided now was the time to put my beloved TiVo onto Freeview.

Great little box for the money, small in comparision and TiVo seems to be controlling it with no problems (Code Durabrand 20074). Took a while to realise that I had to go through the guided setup again to setup TiVo to use a STB rather than a Digibox (doh!). Picture is pretty good from the box, and the EPG seems very responsive also. Bargain!

HTH

Pete


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

FragglePete said:


> My old Sky Digibox was getting unrealiable (locking up, not changing channels) and seeing as I haven't had a sub for years and with the likes of E4, Film4, etc now being on Freeview I decided now was the time to put my beloved TiVo onto Freeview.


Plenty of Sky Digiboxes for sale on www.ebay.co.uk, including the excellent Pace DS430N. Why not go for a dual source Sky Digibox and Freeview box Tivo setup? Although for that you need a Freeview box that has an RF modulator and not just aerial pass through.

Overall there are a lot more FTA channels on the Sky/Freesat/Astra platform than there are on Freeview. No CNN, Euronews, Zone Reality, Zone Reality Extra, Zone Horror, Zone Thriller. TrueMovies 1 & 2, Movies4Men 1 & 2. Golf Channel, Wine Channel, Overseas Property channel etc, etc on Freeview. But Freeview does have E4, More4, UK History, UK Bright Ideas, FTN, The Hits and TMF as free channels but all of these are pay channels on Sky at the present time, although I doubt will remain pay channels there indefinitely.


----------



## FragglePete (Jan 5, 2007)

Appreciate what you're saying on the extra channels. But to be honest, most of it in my book is a load of crap. Don't drink Wine (can't think why you would need a whole channel dedicated to the stuff!), don't play Golf and I have no intention of buying any oversea property (not on my salary!). Happy with Sky News and BBC News24 on Freeview.

A lot of channels get added to Satallite (I'd never really heard of the Zone lot you mentioned), but that involves me telling TiVo each time about what is and isn't available and me scanning through the Channels seeing what I can & can't recieve. Too much hassle. Freeview just needs re-scanning every now and then.

I would love to have a Sky subscription, but even the basic ones are too expensive for what you get, coupled with constantly repeating the same old stuff which partly why I cancelled a long time ago. Happy with Freeview and the channels, and the kids are happy with the CBBC, CBeebies, CITV and I see NickJr is on TMF in the mornings.

Anyway, way off topic...... The Asda Durabrand CG5660-M makes a good little Freeview box to use with your TiVo. 'nuff said.

Pete


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

FragglePete said:


> I would love to have a Sky subscription, but even the basic ones are too expensive for what you get, coupled with constantly repeating the same old stuff which partly why I cancelled a long time ago. Happy with Freeview and the channels, and the kids are happy with the CBBC, CBeebies, CITV and I see NickJr is on TMF in the mornings.


So far as kids go a Sky Digibox can give you Pop and Tiny Pop tv free of charge, which are currently my 7 year old nephew's favourite channels, even though my sister does pay Sky to also have access to Nick Junior at her house.

As to all the Sky channel additions and deletions you don't have to take any action unless you want to (just review the Sky channels on offer once every 6 months say). Any changes in Sky channel numbers you already subscribe to are automatically handled by the Tivo.

I'm intrigued how some of you see Freeview as a better free tv option than a desubscribed Sky box when it blatantly isn't. For instance BBC News 24 has six interactive news streams on Sky and only two on Freeview. And Sky has 8 ineractive news channels on the Sky platform and none on Freeview. And on the extra interactive channels on sporting events like Wimbledon Freeview has only two while the Sky platform has three.

You could pick up another Sky box for 20 quid on Ebay and stick your current desubscribed Sky viewing card in it. The card isn't even tied to the box on Channels 3, 4 and 5 or on Five US and Five Life. Everything else on Freesat doesn't require the card at all.


----------



## Criftin2000 (Jan 6, 2002)

I am trying to set up the same box, I dont get the option to enter code 20074 using Durabrand.

Criftin


FragglePete said:


> Purchased one of these Durabrand CG5660-M from Adsa yesterday for about £23.
> 
> My old Sky Digibox was getting unrealiable (locking up, not changing channels) and seeing as I haven't had a sub for years and with the likes of E4, Film4, etc now being on Freeview I decided now was the time to put my beloved TiVo onto Freeview.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karadeano (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi, any chance I could have the ramote code please for the Durabrand CG5660-M...Thanks
Dean


----------

